# Tales from a Bunaholic



## Happi Bun (Jul 7, 2009)

[align=center]*~ Tales from a Bunaholic ~

*Welcome to my new (official) bunny blog! 






[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Visit Us on YouTube![/align][align=center]http://www.youtube.com/GotBunnyLove



Do you BunSpace? 
If so, feel free to add my boys!

Dunkin's Space

Dewey's Space







[/align]
 I would like to take this opportunity to tell you about the special bunnies starring in this blog; Dunkin and Dewey. They are my fur-kids whom I love dearly. Both are indoor bun's, they are not bonded. Dewey resides is in the living room, Dunkin resides in my bedroom. Both bunnies receive seperate exercise time in my large room which is rabbit-proofed. 

Dunkin is a 10 month old (born Aug 09, 2008) Himilayan Dwarf Mix. He is neutered, litter box trained, and just an overall sweet gentleman. He was rescued by a member of this forum (werecatrising) when he was just a baby. He was at risk of being euthanized at the shelter with his sibilings and mother. I adopted him from her. It was one of the best decisions I've ever made! 








Dewey is 8 months old (born Oct 17, 2008) and a Blue Eyed White Lionhead. He came from a local breeder and was originally my mother's rabbit but I have taken on his care now. He is intact due to his special circumstance. Dewey is a special needs bun, he has what we believe is Idiopathic Epilepsy. Thankfully his seizures are not a common occurrence so he doesn't need to be medicaited. He is also litter box trained but is more high strung than Dunkin. He is still a big sweetie.


----------



## avabun (Jul 7, 2009)

your boys are so handsome!!!:bunnyheart


----------



## katt (Jul 7, 2009)

i think im in love :inlove:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 8, 2009)

Your boys are so sweet. We need more pictures please


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks guys!





[align=center]
[/align][align=center]* ~ Blog Update ~*






[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]I was able to get some pictures of Dewey's exercise time today! Here you go...


Dunkin was very interested in Dewey 
[/align]







Dunkin: *stares* ....Haven't we met before?

Dewey: Yeah, you peed on my head and pulled out my fur!!! 







And of course, there was lots of chinning action...

Dunkin's Cage? Mine! 







Mine too!!!







Dunkin wishing the bars were gone, I'm sure







Time to relax...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 8, 2009)

Dunkin is so cute.


----------



## Numbat (Jul 8, 2009)

Awww such handsome boys! I'm in love! :bunnyheart

More pics needed please!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 10, 2009)

I love both of your bunnies!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 10, 2009)

:inlove: You have 2 Handsome Bunnies.....April


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 10, 2009)

Sending BIG HUGS to Erkia and Dunkin.


:bunnyhug:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 10, 2009)

I saw Dunkin's birthday video. Very cute!


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks Rebecca. :hug:


This forum has really helped me during such grief. 
Just having this place for support and to keep smiling me is wonderful. 

So this is just a special thanks to everyone! :grouphug


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 11, 2009)

[align=center]* ~ Blog Update ~*







[/align][align=center]I would like to take this moment to post Dewey's virtual Candle in his memory. One of his BunSpace friends made it for him, it brought me to tears.





[/align]​[align=center]Candle for Dewey








I bring you new but random Dunkin pictures and video! :biggrin2:

[/align] [align=center]
[/align][align=center]


[/align] 
[align=center]Ahhh... 
 There is nothing like chilling on a cool ceramic tile on a hot summers day.







I'm a very tired bun... :zzzzz













He sure loves all his toys 







Close up of a sleepy bun!





[/align]


----------



## CKGS (Aug 11, 2009)

Awww What a cutie Dunkin is! I love these pics. They are all absolutely adorable!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 11, 2009)

AHH Dunkin looks like he wore himself out from his birthday bash.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 12, 2009)

I love that Himalayan color! It makes their faces that much more kissable!  Dunkin is such a cute bunner! 

:hug:


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone! :bunny24


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 22, 2009)

AWW I thought you posting would mean new photo's of my Dunkin


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 22, 2009)

[align=center]* ~ Blog Update ~*








Dunkin has a new love!!!

[/align][align=left]Sweetened dried cranberries... also known as Craisins! I've heard how much bun's love them but never experienced it first hand. My goodness! If I don't insert one in his mouth immediately after opening the bag he completely loses all self control. 

The sound of the Craisin bag has been engraved in his brain. Somehow he manages to tell the difference between the crinkling of package that contains his beloved Craisin's and that of your average plastic bag. 

I can make all the noise I want with regular plastic bag... bust out the Craisins, he jumps up and starts to try and claw his way out his NIC cage, mouth agape. Of course they are only a delicious treat, the most I feed him in a sitting is two and never more than once a day. 
[/align]​
[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 22, 2009)

Aww! Dunkin just keeps amazing me with his cuteness!  It's funny how they can distinguish a Craisin bag from other bags!


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Kelly. :biggrin2: 

Rabbit's aren't fools, that's for sure!


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 25, 2009)

[align=center]* ~ Blog Update ~*









I have a *BIG* surprise for everyone!

But your just gonna have to wait and see to find out what... 

hehehe 


Until then...
Take a look at Dunkin's 1st Birthday video I forgot to post here!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xb4gEH46hJY]Click Here[/ame]
 
[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 25, 2009)

I've already seen the video. I want INFO!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 25, 2009)

Surprise!? Where!? opcorn2


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 25, 2009)

:waiting: Is this big surprise a big bunny? I hope so.


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 26, 2009)

[align=center]* ~ Blog Update ~*








:carrot:carrot:carrot Welcome Home Amber! :carrot:carrot:carrot*

:bunny18


Click Here
*[/align]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats! I hope Dunkin and Amber get along well!


----------



## Happi Bun (Sep 14, 2009)

[align=center]* ~ Blog Update ~








*I made some online scrapbook pages for Amber. 

Enjoy!








[/align][align=center]










[/align]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 14, 2009)

Those are ADORABLE!  I love the crown picture!


----------



## Happi Bun (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you Kelly! :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 14, 2009)

How big is Amber? She looks like a bigger (medium sized) bunny. How's Dunkin doing, by the way?


----------



## Happi Bun (Sep 14, 2009)

Amber is a small bunny, not Netherland Dwarf size but she is a Dwarf mix I believe. She is the same size as the Dunk boy. Speaking of Dunkin, he is doing great. Much happier since I moved Amber's cage back into the living room. It was really stressing him out, he felt he had to guard his "den" all the time. This made him cranky and one day he growled at me. I was speechless! I just had an unexplainable vibe that he really didn't like having Amber living next door. Now he is back to his friendly self! 

He has a rat as a neighbor instead. 

I'm so excited because I'm leaving right after typing this to pick up a practically new Midwest exercise pen from a lady. It's the kind with the door that opens, I found it on Craigslist. I plan on buying the special cover for it (or making my own) to keep any predators out and placing it on our back deck for those nice cool days. I think the bun's will really enjoy it, especially since our temperatures are starting to cool down.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 15, 2009)

Aww, I can't see Dunkin being a crabby-butt! I hope he likes his ratty neighbor better!

One way to make a cheap cover is to use a sheet, then use clips to clip it onto the pen.  I hope they like it and binky their little butts off!


----------



## Happi Bun (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the great idea! I never even thought of that.


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 15, 2009)

Great blog! What site did you use to make the scrap book pages ?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> Thanks for the great idea! I never even thought of that.


You're welcome!  I am the queen of cheap!


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 27, 2009)

[align=center]* ~ Blog Update ~*


*



*


The many faces of Dunkin...

 Enjoy!



"Call the SPCA quick!"






"Do I really have to do this mom?"






"Fine... but I better get a cookie after this!"






"Dude, someone turn off the bright"






"Welcome to my personal hell..."






"Wait... I got dirty..."






"Cookie now?"






As you can see, Dunkin is a very expressive boy. All in all the photo shoot went great and was a lot of fun (for both of us believe it or not, lol). I will be posting the picture I picked (which I haven't posted yet) for the Halloween contest later today.

[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 27, 2009)

Dunkin is so adorable in those pictures. Does Amber get a photo shoot as well?


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 28, 2009)

Yep, Amber had a photo shoot too! Not nearly to Dunkin's extent, my camera started to die. 


















One more of Dunkin, talk about disapproval!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 28, 2009)

With the pink eyes, he really looks ticked!  Such a cute little crabby boy.


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 28, 2009)

LOL, he is Mr. Crabby


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 29, 2009)

Amber is so cute her princess hat.

Dunkin is so cute at looking disapproving.


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 30, 2009)

Those captions are perfect! :clapping:

The middle picture of Amber is my favorite. :hearts:


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 1, 2009)

[align=center]* ~ Blog Update ~*


*




*


Dunkin has decided the interlocking mats used to cover the carpet under his NIC cage are delicious. I'm not comfortable with him chewing at it so I decided to switch _back _to using Lino cut to fit. He doesn't bother chewing on something unless he can pull it up. I think it looks better anyway. Notice his fancy new water bottle? His plastic one started leaking so we went ahead and purchased a nice glass bottle. 

:rabbithop














Dunkin also got a special friend... Can you spot him? A teddy bear! It's so adorable, got it from the baby section at Wal-Mart. It says, "My First Bear" and is nice and snugly. Dunkin seems to like his "baby" and I even caught him grooming it a few times during the night.






"May I help you?"






"Don't be eying my bear..."[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]PS. Don't worry, Amber already has a "baby"! It was kindly given to me when I adopted her. 
[/align]


----------



## RexLovables (Nov 1, 2009)

Very pretty bun!


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 2, 2009)

LOL - I want his teddy! He looks so soft.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 2, 2009)

Dunkin is so cute, I just love his expressions on his face


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 22, 2009)

[align=center]*~ Blog Update ~*







[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
Guess who won 1st place on BunSpace's "Happy Birthday" Contest?!

....



...........



.......................




Dunkin!!! :bunnydance: 

I was so shocked when I read he got first place with this picture. Of course it's a winner in my eyes even if he had not won because it's on the Dunk man! I literally started screaming in disbelief though. I've entered in BunSpace Contests before without much luck. It's especially wonderful because first prize was a 6 month VIB membership, mine had just expired. HURRAY!! He also got a fancy ribbon that goes on his profile.

BunSpace Contest Winners


The winning photo...






[/align]


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 24, 2009)

[align=center]*~ Blog Update ~*






[/align][align=center]
I decided to make a new video in memory of Dewey...
I miss you buddy. :cry1:[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center][ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kp4tjpL2MC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kp4tjpL2MC0[/ame]


[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/kp4tjpL2MC0[/flash][/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 25, 2009)

Very nice tribute video as always.

Dewey definitely knew he was loved, while he was here.


----------



## Happi Bun (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks Rebecca. :hug:


----------



## Happi Bun (Dec 6, 2009)

[align=center]* ~ Blog Update ~*


*






Hoppy Holidays! 

:runningrabbit:

*[/align][align=left]This will be Amber's first Christmas, not just with us but in her life! So it's extra special. To celebrate we took her to a Petsmart Santa Photo shoot. We got a framed picture for $9.99... but the really great part? $5.00 of that went to a local rabbit rescue called Friends of Unwanted Rabbits!!
[/align]​[align=center] 




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Dunkin also had his own little photo shoot, here you go![/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]"Bah, Humbug!" Says Dunkin...[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]Just being cute in his Santa outfit[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]This picture I edited to have a glowing effect, kinda cool[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]Santa's little helper...[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]





See his wittle tongue?! :hearts:
[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 6, 2009)

ahhh Dunkin is so adorable with the hat and so was Amber.


----------

